# Hey all new to the forums and snowboarding.



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, As you can tell im new to snowboarding, im 16 years old and i live in the central PA area, and im looking to seriously get into snowboarding My friends all snowboard they are also new to it. One of my friends bought a used burton board with ride bindings for 120 its fairly new id say 3-5 years old, Im pretty much clueless about what size board I need as well as a good starter board. I dont wanna spend 200 plus on a snowboard since im just startin out. Ive been browsing for used snowboards that come with the bindings. 



~Thanks for the help!!~


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a link that can tell me all about the basics of snowboarding like how to choose a board etc etc?

~thanks!~


----------

